# Recovery time after colonoscopy?



## David (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm having my first colonoscopy on November 4th.  Should be fun, huh?  Anyway, on November 5th, I have a physical therapy appointment scheduled.  Will I be up for any physical activity the next day or should I just save myself the trouble and cancel the appointment?  Thanks


----------



## Shannon (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, I was under general anesthesia for my first coloscopy, and I woke up with no pain or soreness really, but definitely felt a little 'wiped out'. You might want to rest the day after, because the prep for the scope takes so much out of you, literally. If you have a high tolerance for fatigue then you might be okay, but for me, any out-of-the-ordinary routine changes throw my systems off and I have to allow myself at least a day of recoop. Good luck to you!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Oct 29, 2010)

David, I'm trying to remember - you're healthy, not a crohnie, right?  If so, it should be a piece of cake for you.  Personally, I was in quite a bit of pain the day after my c-scope, but that's apparently not unusual for those of us who already experience abdominal pain as the norm, at least according to my doctor.  They do pump air into your intestines so be prepared to be gassy and/or have gas pains after the scope.  But really, the prep is the worst part of the procedure, assuming they give you drugs that knock you out and you're not awake for the scope.  Good luck!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd cancel the appointment. Some people bounce right back and are able to do anything the next day but then there are many of us who couldn't fathom walking to the fridge. There could be pain caused by the air they pump in and if you're getting put under at all, there are after effects of that such as feeling tired or the stress from the test itself can make your body feel very weak. Since this is your first time, you don't know how your body will react so to be on the safe side, cancel the appointment and see how you do. 

Good luck with the scope!  Prep is _SUPER_ fun!


----------



## David (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses!


Cat-a-Tonic said:


> David, I'm trying to remember - you're healthy, not a crohnie, right?  If so, it should be a piece of cake for you.


I've had 5 months of abdominal pain that has recently been diagnosed as IBS.  But since it is persisting, my GI wants to scope me.  My theory is that it's actually muscular and related to my psoas.

I hope you don't mind me posting this question here since I'm not a crohnie, I just figured there's probably no better place on the internet than right here to get the answers I need


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Oct 29, 2010)

No, I didn't mean it like that, I just thought that you were "only" the technical guy and otherwise healthy.  Of course you're more than welcome to post any questions here, and I didn't realize that you were experiencing abdomional issues too.  Sorry if I sounded like a jerk - I didn't mean to!


----------



## Shannon (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad to hear you're not a Crohnie! Haha. IBS has its own problems though, I don't think people take it as seriously, even though its symptoms can be of equal difficulty sometimes. When my docs thought I had IBS, they weren't willing to do anything but encourage relaxation. Well, needless to say that once they scoped me they all shut up! Haha.


----------



## David (Oct 29, 2010)

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Sorry if I sounded like a jerk - I didn't mean to!


No, not at all!  

*hugs*


----------



## Babs1957 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with canceling to be on safe side.  Good luck!


----------



## tpd320 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just had mine done on Wednesday.  I worked a 12 hour shift on Thursday.  My only stipulation was that I could not drive for 24 hours...  The following day, I was fine.  Couldn't even tell that I had one...


----------



## Squadinho (Oct 29, 2010)

I was sedated for mine. I had no tiredness the next day, felt completely normal apart from the abdominal pain caused by wind/bloating because they pump air into your bowel to make passage easier, so you may find physical exercise difficult because of the bloating.


----------



## Entchen (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey David: First, so sorry to hear about the abdo pain. That's too bad!

Next order of business: I went for a hike about 3 hours after my first colonoscopy. It wasn't a heavy duty, mountain trail kind of hike, but I had no lingering symptoms whatsoever, especially once I had a light lunch in me. 

Take good care. 

ps: If you have to drink Colyte, buy non-red Crystal Light and mix it in. BIG HELP. Some clinics won't allow it, but...


----------



## Dallies (Oct 29, 2010)

Hiya David,

Meg had a colonoscopy and an endoscopy at the same time.  She felt a bit nauseous afterwards as she had a general, but apart from that fine!!

Hope it goes well xxx


----------



## DustyKat (Oct 30, 2010)

A few people at work have annual colonoscopies due to bowel cancer in their families. They are healthy and have no trouble returning to work the day after.

Dusty.


----------



## saidinstouch (Oct 30, 2010)

Never had a problem the next day for mine with both general anesthesia and sedation.  Usually up and about within 3-4 hours once the air has made its way out.  If your c-scope is in the morning then you should be fine the next day.  If it is afternoon or evening then you probably should reschedule just in case.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

hiya... i think how you feel the next day depends largely on what sedation level you have - if you're having it 'neat' with nothing, or light sedation, you should be absolutely fine, if a little sore, the next day. however if you're going to be put to sleep completely, then i would say you'd need the next day to rest and recover.

i'd probably cancel the pt appointment, if it were me, just to be on the safe side.

good luck with the scope! hope it all goes well and the results are good ones. x


----------



## Mountaingem (Oct 30, 2010)

David said:


> I'm having my first colonoscopy on November 4th.  Should be fun, huh?  Anyway, on November 5th, I have a physical therapy appointment scheduled.  Will I be up for any physical activity the next day or should I just save myself the trouble and cancel the appointment?  Thanks


Hey, I go on November 5, not my first one though...we're scope buddies!:lol:

I've had 5 of them and if they biopsy (and I'm sure they will) you don't want to be doing anything physical for a few days. My doc is making me rest for a week, but that's because he biopsies extensively; he's looking to see if colon cancer has returned.

You'll feel kinda wore out the next day, so give yourself some time to recouperate over the weekend.

Let's toast each other with Go-Lightly on a sucessful scope! :cheerss:


----------



## smackies (Oct 31, 2010)

nah, colonoscopy is a one day procedure. the only side-effect i absolutely hate is if they use an opiod for anesthesia, then i get really terrible constipation for a week or so after. that and sometimes the laxatives can be quite painful in the prep before.


----------



## 2thFairy (Nov 1, 2010)

Having a majorly sore bum from the prep is enough to make me not want to do any kind of physical therapy the next day, not to mention some of the other possibilities.


----------



## TMos (Nov 2, 2010)

I've never had a problem with it David.


----------



## David in Seattle (Nov 3, 2010)

I've had 2 colonoscopies.  I personally would not have had a problem doing what you're referring to the next day in either case.  If you're otherwise pretty fit, I say go for it.


----------



## vonfunk (Nov 3, 2010)

one of my scopes was surprise when I went to see my GI one morning.

It was a "Hmmm, I'd like to take a look around, do you have anywhere you need to be?" It was only looking at the sigmoid, but no sedation for it.  Afterwards I went to work. It depends what they are looking for.


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Nov 3, 2010)

I had mine on Monday and on Tuesday I was very tired and a little emotionally deflated. I'm fine today though and even managed to go for a run.

I think it would depend on if you are having sedation and how much rest you get once you get home. Plus if you are having sedation, you're not supposed to drive for 24 hours after.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 3, 2010)

My Mom used to take me shopping after mine.....this last time I went home and to bed for the rest of the day, then did normal stuff the enxt day - I also get mine done first thing in the am - bad enough going without real food for 1 day!


----------



## David (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your stories and opinions, I really appreciate it.


----------



## archie (Nov 3, 2010)

hiya, i'm a physio and i'm sure your physical therapist won't mind you cancelling at the last moment if you need to... I was grand after mine worked a full day the next day, actually felt good after the procedure probably due to the 'clear out'!!! good luck and the worst part is drinking the prep.


----------



## Domsmom (Nov 3, 2010)

I used to work as a physio assistant.  I would suggest asking them what they think because it will depend on what your physio is for.  They may be able to change things a bit for that visit, but I don't think that it would have to be a total write off.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd suggest rescheduling.  I mean, you never know how the anesthesia is going to work with you.  And if they take biopsies, as you've read above, there's no telling when you'll feel up to snuff.  

Best to call your physio and get their opinion.  Who better to ask, anyway?


----------



## David (Nov 6, 2010)

I had the colonoscopy during which 2 routine biopsies were done.  I woke up in a little pain but that subsided quickly once I passed the air   My girlfriend was waiting for me in the recovery room.  I was fully sedated and still asleep when they wheeled me in.  I guess as I began to come through I looked up at her and said, "Oh baby, let's have inebriated sex" and then passed back out.  I don't remember that, hahah.

Anyway, I did end up going to the PT early this morning and had no problems (I decided to go with the flow and see how I felt).  And this evening I went on a 1.5 mile run with just my "normal" abdominal pain.  So all was well and I wanted to thank you all again for your wonderful advice!


----------



## Entchen (Nov 6, 2010)

David, so good to hear that things went well for you yesterday and today. Be well!


----------



## Mountaingem (Nov 6, 2010)

David, so glad to hear everything went well and sounds like you bounced right back! My colonoscopy was yesterday, and my doc did 50 biopsies and removed a polyp. I felt sooooo sore when I came home, had quite a bit of bleeding.Today it's a little better. I should clarify that I've had colon cancer, so maybe this is out of the ordinary and your results are more the standard for most people.

Maybe the recovery time question is best answered depending on what kind of sedation/general anethesia you get, how you react to it, and how many biopsies the doc takes.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 6, 2010)

Great news! You're a champ!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 7, 2010)

Definitely glad to hear all went well.  And don't worry, I've said somethings before that I don't remember.  At least yours didn't make it into the report!


----------



## Mountaingem (Nov 7, 2010)

Jessica said:


> Definitely glad to hear all went well.  And don't worry, I've said somethings before that I don't remember.  At least yours didn't make it into the report!


@Jessica-I've been known to kiss people after anethesia/or on pain drugs. I mean, REALLY kiss them. I can't remember doing it, so certain weird behavior from my best friend (straight guy) and a few others hinted at something amiss. My husband finally told me and finds it hilarious.:blush:


----------



## MADiMarc (Nov 7, 2010)

Dear David,
Wonderful!  I am so glad it all worked out for you.  I am very, very glad that I did not answer the post before you went though.  

I do not know how you all do it!  I am flat for 2 or three days after.  To be honest it takes me quiet a bit to be able to eat like normal though.  I have to start back up very slowly or it makes me very ill.

Anyway, glad all went well for you.
Michele


----------



## Mountaingem (Nov 7, 2010)

Michele-Me, too, it takes a good 3-4 days beore I even start to feel normal, plus it irritates the Crohn's into a mini-flare,too! :ymad:


----------



## danieldresen (Mar 26, 2013)

I just had my colonoscopy done yesterday. The VA wanted to do it because they didn't trust a 1500$ "experiemental" blood test that confirmed all my symptoms of having crohn's. I had a fistula and was prescribed mesalamine by the VA. I dropped the doctor that ordered the blood test because he wanted only name brand medicine and expensive procedures. The VA did a good job on the colonoscopy though. I was awake the whole time. The pain meds worked and the sleep meds worked a few hours later. I don't remember much about getting home or eating at home. I did see polyps being removed though and am passing a few clots today. Needless to say, the prep was the worst. I "could" go to work but my job prohibits me from making that call. I am in the military and a medical doctor told me not to drive or make important decisions for 24 hours so looks like I am home for the day. I advise taking the day slow post colonoscopy. While I don't feel too bad, I am still weak in the legs from the medicine and not eating for close to 2 days. Slowly build back into a routine. Within 2 to 3 days post, you should be back to normal.


----------



## David (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Daniel and welcome to the community.

Am I correct that the medication they put you on for fistulizing Crohn's disease is mesalamine?  Or are they still waiting to confirm Crohn's disease before they put you on stronger medications?

All my best to you.


----------



## danieldresen (Jul 26, 2013)

They waited for the small bowel study before starting remicade. They wanted to see how bad it really was. They saw one fistula and couldn't tell if there was a second one from the MRI. There was... my belly button bleeds from time to time so I am now on remicade. I am hoping it works for me. I have 1 year to show positive results of the treatment or the army will medically separate me.


----------

